# Inner Tricep & Outer Bicep



## SuperBane (Aug 30, 2013)

I find myself lagging in growth in these places.
I'd like to focus on and blast em hard. Not sure what I could do to focus on and hit these.
I do just about everything already so maybe it is genetics?

The inner part of my tri's closest to rib cage
and outer part of bicep.

Maybe more DB kickbacks & wide grip BB curls?


----------



## losieloos (Aug 30, 2013)

Close bench press, for the outer bicep, hammer curls. Any kind of hammer curl whether its standing, incline bench or rope.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 30, 2013)

try a cross-body hammer curl... dont see anyone doing those anymore.

on second thought... why dont you just list what exercises you actually do for each so we can give you some pointers...


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 30, 2013)

Tricep:
Close grip bench press
close grip / Triangle / rope pull down.
"wide" grip pulldown.
Cable or db kickbacks. ( I replaced pull overs / Skull crushers with these as elbow injury)

Bicep:
Hammer curl (or) Reverse curl (depending on mood)
Preacher/Hammer machine
Incline DB curl
Widegrip EZ bar curl

Not sure if I missed anything.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 30, 2013)

Inner tris?? Weighted dips all day!!!

Outer bicep? Jerk off more... Or V pattern hammer curls (in to out)


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 30, 2013)

on the cable machine i will take the ez-curl bar that i use for triceps pull downs and reverse my grip to underhanded... you will have to grab wide to make it work but there is another option for you on tri's. i also to the overhead dumbbell press... can do it seated with a straight back or on an incline bench to change it up.

Rich Piana spoke of a guy who did a bunch of research... based on his form/experience but he was a bodybuilder and instead of listening to what everybody said exercise "X" would do for him he would go into he gym and each day do a bunch of sets of one specific movement then the next day he would record where he was sore etc. 

So... you really gotta play around with different ideas... different techniques for the same exercise to see what works best for you


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 30, 2013)

Genetics. It will always lag. But keep trying anyway.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 31, 2013)

I dunno if it will help but here is what I do for bi's and tri's 

I do full body so I hit these movements once a week  

day one Incline db curl I curl both arms the same time heavy 3 sets 8 reps superset chin ups to fail, For tri's I do Dips weighted or bw dips with a farmers walk

Day two I use the standard bar heavy 8 reps normal grip curls super set 8 reps wide grip curls 3 sets then same bar same weight skull crushers super set  close grip bp 8 reps 

Day three rope pull downs heavy superset st bar curls on the cable machine 3 sets 8 reps 

Day four (maybe) single arm pull downs super set single arm curls on the cable machine 

good luck


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 31, 2013)

I think this may be genetics but it is worth asking.
Thank you for the replies.
I guess I should have said I'm about 6'3/4 .... Long body parts.

I'm def going to add the weighted dips as long as it doesn't irritate my elbow too much
Maybe start hitting them EOD as well.

Thanks.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 31, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> I think this may be genetics but it is worth asking.
> Thank you for the replies.
> I guess I should have said I'm about 6'3/4 .... Long body parts.
> 
> ...



I am 6'2" and i have some long ass arms bro... they were meant for blocking passes... but it is possible to get them big its just harder than it is for a little dude.

Here is a shot of my inner tri... my arms were nothing close to huge at this point but you can see some decent growth on the inner tricep. If you focus on  them they will grow in all areas.


----------

